
The Clinton campaign app that helped win the Iowa caucus - ovokinder
https://medium.com/git-out-the-vote/winning-an-election-one-line-of-code-at-a-time-ba504e4431ad#.xikdze8gz
======
DrScump
One could argue that what really won it for Clinton was cheating, given the
unlikely "coin flip" determinations and missing, uncounted votes:

[http://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/elections/presid...](http://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/elections/presidential/caucus/2016/02/02/sometimes-
iowa-democrats-award-caucus-delegates-coin-flip/79680342/)

------
npiazza83
Similar concept to project Houdini. I hope this gets re-purposed and the
resources it needs to become a full fledge GOTV and voter protection tool.

~~~
chestone
What is Houdini? Do you have a link?

~~~
npiazza83
I wish both parties would post "bounties" for tools they need that they don't
have time to build. Much of it is built in the air for a highly specific
context or bought off the shelf these days but there are some ongoing unsolved
engineering needs.

Off the top of my head: I don't think there's a good solution to verify ad-
buys in small markets. You could make a pretty penny sticking a webcam in
front of an over-the-air broadcast TV in every county in every swing state and
hiring someone to tick a box every time a candidate's ad plays.

~~~
ovokinder
This is a good starting point:
[https://devprogress.us](https://devprogress.us)

~~~
npiazza83
Their Trello Board needs an election night camp for kids/childcare service.
Older kids get a fun, educational camp where they can hold a mock election and
learn about voting and democracy while you go vote. As a dad, if I promise my
son something I'm 1000X more likely to actually do it. As a former volunteer
I've lost track of the number of doors I've knocked where parents can't go
vote because they need child care.

